# Datensynchronisation zwischen zwei Standorten



## fUnKuCh3n (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder,

ich stehe vor einem kleinen Anliegen....

Ich würde gerne zwischen 2 Standorten die sich im selben Ort befinden jedoch ca. 1000m Luftlinie (WLAN scheidet aus) auseinander liegen eine
Synchronisation von 2 Systemen durchführen.

Mir würde sich folgende Möglichkeit bieten:
- beide Router der Standorte mit DynDNS ausrüsten damit ich nen festen Host habe auf den ich zurück greifen kann
- jeweils im NAT die Freigabe von den Ports für den Explorer oder die jeweilige Software eintragen
- eine geeignete Software suchen & installieren für die Synchronisation
- Nachts wenn kein Arbeitsbetrieb ist die Daten austauschen 

Oder wie würdet ihr das ganze bewerkstelligen? Vorschläge? Wie stehts um die Sicherheit, lieber VPN?

Vielen Dank vorab,
Sascha


----------



## thekiller (10. März 2010)

Also eine VPN-Verbindung kann ich nur empfehlen. Einfach beide Netze miteinander verbinden und schon, kann ein Standort auf den anderen zugreifen(wenn man es richtig einrichtet natürlich).
Ich selbst habe vor kurzem eine SSL-VPN Verbindung für meine Firma eingerichtet und es funktioniert wunderbar.
Für die Realisierung verwende ich OpenVPN und OpenSSL für die Verschlüsselung. Dass ist relativ einfach und sicher

LG Manuel


----------

